# Article about composers and social media



## Waywyn (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey guys,

I wrote an article about what social media means to - or better, could be - for us composers.

If you are interested I would be happy if you'd drop by and have a read!
... just in case you dig it, I wouldn't mind if you share it! 

http://www.alexpfeffer.net/?p=1920

Let me know what you think about it!


----------



## Studio E (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Alex. I'm always interested in what you have to say and I appreciate you sharing so much info with the rest of us. Thanks! :D


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 4, 2010)

Studio E @ Sat Apr 03 said:


> Thanks Alex. I'm always interested in what you have to say and I appreciate you sharing so much info with the rest of us. Thanks! :D



Thank you! I just give back what I receive(d)!


----------



## JohnG (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi Alex,

As usual, your thoughts are clear and unapologetically forthright. Good stuff for all of us to weigh.


----------



## bryla (Apr 4, 2010)

Good article!

Just a question: Do you use FB/Twitter to communicate to your clients? E.g. Hey (Director)! Working hard on this cue tonight, or: how's the cutting room? And stuff like that?


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 4, 2010)

@John, thanks a lot! I really appreciate!

@Thomas: Haha, yeh .. or even better on the official timeline: "Hey client, I just received your payment, but why did it took like 6 months to pay me?!? :D

Sorry, couldn't resist ... but to be serious! I think you ment to make use of the Private Message functions of Twitter and Facebook anyway, right?

From my experience all the discussions and core collaboration on the ongoing project is being held via email, phone or meetings ... but the mostly "first virtual meet and greet and first contact" happened quite a few times via Facebook and Twitter ... without a word of a lie, it even happened via the Facebook chat option 

In the end I see it as being at different places in the real life. You happen to be at GDC at a certain spot at around 3pm ... and you meet person X. Then being at another location at 6pm and meet person y ... so the same might happen in the world wide web at any virtual spot at any time.


----------



## bryla (Apr 4, 2010)

okay. But you befriend your clients and all that work on the project then? 

But then you can't write nasty things about the project as a status update :(
Just kidding... I would never do that


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 5, 2010)

bryla @ Sun Apr 04 said:


> okay. But you befriend your clients and all that work on the project then?
> 
> But then you can't write nasty things about the project as a status update :(
> Just kidding... I would never do that



HAHAHAH, yeah!

Well convert your example to reallife again. If you ask a client if he wants to join your for dinner .. and he refuses for three times out of weird reasons ... you probably now that this is not going to be a buddy! 

The same goes for the other way round. If your client/contact starts the 5th or 6th mail with something like: Hey dude or Yo mate! .. then you can be sure that you are at least on the same wavelenght ...


It depends on how you come along with the people. With some people you just work, with some you may become good friends. Of course I try to stay in touch with anyone and as soon as I get the "signal" from the other person, that it might be okay to do so, I will add the on Twitter or Facebook.


----------



## bryla (Apr 5, 2010)

well of course  that makes sense


----------



## Nino Rajacic (Apr 15, 2010)

> It depends on how you come along with the people. With some people you just work, with some you may become good friends. Of course I try to stay in touch with anyone and as soon as I get the "signal" from the other person, that it might be okay to do so, I will add the on Twitter or Facebook.



I second this. From my experience, it's really small % of clients I stayed in touch and in touch after project end. Usually it's very close and warm contact while project is ongoing. But that's understandable since we're all more or less same generation in games industry.

Nice article Alex


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 16, 2010)

Nino Rajacic @ Thu Apr 15 said:


> > It depends on how you come along with the people. With some people you just work, with some you may become good friends. Of course I try to stay in touch with anyone and as soon as I get the "signal" from the other person, that it might be okay to do so, I will add the on Twitter or Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Nino!


----------

